# Most Difficult Target Thread!



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Buckmaster7117 said:


> I don't get many chances to go to 3d shoots so lets see what you guys have. What is your most difficult 3d target that you have ever had to shoot at. Pics are more than welcome!!!


That dam ASA white pygmie goat that Rinehart made. I couldn't ever tell if that thing was 25 or 45 yards. :angry: 

Good thread!


----------



## Elf Friend (Mar 1, 2003)

For me it would have to be the Rinehart fallow deer. You know, the one with all the spots. Finally get the yardage right and think I make a good shot drilling the spot over the twelve ring only to find out I was holding on the wrong spot ending up with an eight. That there sucks and I don't care who you are!!


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*Worst Target*

That Mckenzie Blesbok sucks bigtime!!!!!! :thumbs_do :thumbs_do  

Side on Standing bear isn't that crash hot either


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

Shooting from an open field at the rinehart black panther set just inside the woods in the shade, man that's a tough one


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

The Mackenzie Woodchuck target burns me up! half the target is a zero.









That being said, I have gotten 10x, two out of three times I've shot at
it.


----------



## hoytshtr (Mar 7, 2005)

*hardest target*

I am not sure who makes it I think it is a mckenzie, But that dang leopard. The X-ring is pefectly centered around one of the spots and it is really hard to distinguish which one it it at 40 yards plus.espacially when shooting pins. It is hard to remember which one to aim at.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Stinkin' turkeys... :thumbs_do


----------



## Sam2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

The McKenzie Standing Bear at 60 yards.

My grandparents have a 10 acre field and some people we know are ultra rich and have hundreds of 3D targets, I borrowed some for a bit and I asked them to give me a challenge. They stuck the target in the middle of a clump of trees with bracken and stuff surrouding it. The target was practicaly invisible at 60 yards I managed to get it in the head with the first arrow, the neck with the second, its groin ( :smile: ) with the third and managed to get its heart with the fourth. 

I would shoot at real shooting places but I am not old enough for most of them and anyhow I can't afford it even if I could go.


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

like boone mentioned.

black targets set in a "tunnel" when youre shooting from the open.

lucky if you can see the target when drawn.

pretty bad if straining to see it with binocs.

camoham


----------



## Sam2000 (Jul 28, 2005)

I had my glasses on, and they always get in the way when I shoot (Specsavers put the price of contact lenses up by £10, so I have to wear my glasses), but when using a recurve you don't have a huge amount of time before your muscles start to spasm, so aiming you get an arrow take a couple of seconds to aim and just pray that it hits accuratly! But its a different matter when you can't actualy see it...


----------



## buckfeverben (Dec 2, 2004)

I would have to vote for that damn woodchuck also.


----------



## BowTechMO (Dec 10, 2004)

the McKenzie Bobcat.......it's a bitc#!


----------



## Dusty Britches (Feb 10, 2003)

The toughest shot we ever set was the small McKenzie bear, quartered hard. We put him in a tunnel ditch, facing down hill. The ridge of the ditch ran perpendicular to the shooter, but the shooter had to stand on the opposite side of the ridge. With all of the confusing and different angles, it really got people. Very few shot a 10 on it. Most were 8's.


----------



## whoa (Apr 5, 2004)

Any Black target in the shadows or that What we call the Football turkey expecially when it's turned


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll second the leopard... you pick the right spot with the binocs line up your sights and then you start second-guessing yourself on whether you're holding the right spot or not  I also find black bears set back in a shaded tunnel difficult as it just looks like a black mass.


----------



## KIT-HAN-NE Flinger (Jan 5, 2005)

*bear cub bedded deer*

I would have to say it was my first time shooting a Rhinehart white mini bear
I walked up to it,1st target at a club I never shot,and I was sick.After further review I realized either the woods where really big around it or the bear was small  
But now,I think it is a mental hangup,I can never get an x on a bedded deer made by anyone!I think I can do it but my arrow denies me the opportunity.It must be my bows cuz I know its not me


----------



## archer55 (May 30, 2005)

Stash said:


> Stinkin' turkeys... :thumbs_do


I hate turkeys... any turkeys.... all turkeys, especially 35 yard turkeys. :sad:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

archer55 said:


> I hate turkeys... any turkeys.... all turkeys, especially 35 yard turkeys. :sad:


Agree with you 100000000000000% ANY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## illbowhunter (Mar 18, 2005)

archer55 said:


> I hate turkeys... any turkeys.... all turkeys, especially 35 yard turkeys. :sad:


I AGREE!!

Those *#8(@# turkeys. :angry: 

The easiest target for me would have to be trees. :embarasse


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Black Targets*

Are the worst for me. JUst nothing to go off to aim


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

buckfeverben said:


> I would have to vote for that damn woodchuck also.


You shooting the same one- #30 at Deer hill? To add insult to injury, they
put it in front of a stone wall. You miss, your arrow goes *CRUNCH*!


----------



## Milsurp (Dec 15, 2003)

Come to think of it, the Mckenzie alligator target sucks big time, too.


----------



## Shawn (May 5, 2003)

archer55 said:


> I hate turkeys... any turkeys.... all turkeys, especially 35 yard turkeys. :sad:



LMAO Thanks I just blew coffee all over the keyboard.    


Pygmie Goat :thumbs_do


----------



## ibowhuntaz (Jun 17, 2005)

For me the standing bear, followed closely by the non-strutting turkey.


----------



## Rick James (Oct 7, 2004)

The puking turkey is my nemesis. I absolutely hate them. Unless they are 10 yards or closer I can't pick out the X with my binocs so I just shoot for the middle of the brown patches. I do love the mckenzie gator though, I have been to 5 shoots with them and I manage to x it 4 times and hit a 10 on the other. I love the gator!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I am anti-turkey as well. I never know where the 8 ring is let alone the 10 ring. I look for creases or brown patches of feathers, but I can never figure out where the rings are. Next shoot, maybe I'll take a picture of one and put it in the "throne room" for careful studying.


----------



## Mexican 3D (Nov 16, 2003)

for me the most difficult setup is when there is no land between you and the target, shooting from a hill to another one for example. it doesnt matter if its big or small, take the land out and ill have a difficult time judging yardage.


----------



## fatty5 (Jun 15, 2005)

Any turkey!!! It's very hard to pick-up the rings! Think you've made a good shot and not even close sometimes! Hate them!


----------



## PA Bowman (Dec 11, 2003)

1. the hen turkey
2. that darn miniature Rhinehart polar bear-especially at about 40 yds :angry:


----------



## 3Daddict (Oct 19, 2004)

i would have to say the mckenzie fallow deer over 42 yards,,,, man i'm tellen' ya ,at that range .and as low as that 12 ring is you better not be off by 2 yard on my bow, or your in the dirt, now try to keep that out of your mind at full draw.


----------



## The Hoyt Shooter (Apr 28, 2005)

I would have to say either a skunk at 45 yards (which i got a 10 on thank you very much) or the quartering away laying down deer at 30 on a float in the middle of a swamp.


----------



## Live4Rut (Jul 14, 2004)

I think the cool part about 3D is when there is an obstacle behind the target. If you miss you hit something, such as a rock, or right into water. Thats what makes it fun for me. Plus it adds a little more difficulty because all you thinking is"PLEASE don't miss  !"


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

illbowhunter said:


> I AGREE!!
> 
> Those *#8(@# turkeys. :angry:


 I hate them so much I bought one....my one and only McKenzie target. I shot the stuffin' out of it....then patterned my 3-1/2" mag on it. Finally got some enjoyment out of it.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

All rhinehart tartgets


----------



## TNLefty68 (Aug 16, 2004)

*Alligator*

Unmarked 45 yd downhill across a pond with the alligator about a foot and a half up the bank on the other side. :thumbs_do


----------



## T.B. (Jul 15, 2004)

archer55 said:


> I hate turkeys... any turkeys.... all turkeys, especially 35 yard turkeys. :sad:



I couldn't have said it better myself. Turkey's are a pain!


----------



## The X Moves (Mar 15, 2005)

Bobmuley said:


> I hate them so much I bought one....my one and only McKenzie target. I shot the stuffin' out of it....then patterned my 3-1/2" mag on it. Finally got some enjoyment out of it.


Oh my!!!! LMAO!!!! Hate those ground buzzards!


----------



## HCAman (Nov 3, 2003)

IRISH_11 said:


> All rhinehart tartgets


Hey Irish, what is wrong with rinehart targets? I think they are the best on the market. They don't look as realistic as the Mck's but they are easier to pull and last longer???

I hat the javilena, that dang white stripe pulls me over every time... :thumbs_do 

My favorite would have to be the little poo bears from rinehart. Unless they are 40 yards away.


----------



## shootstraight (Apr 28, 2005)

*tuff*

At one of the shoots I go to they have a 45 degree downhill shot that starts in the open and goes through a small patch of trees then opens up again. They put a small deer or fallow deer about 5 yards from a pond. Most of the time the shots only about 30 yds, but it's quite intimidating. Other than that mckenzie turkeys are tuff. I have two of them in my home range and have a hard time hitting the 10 regularly, no distinguishing marks at all.


----------



## martincouger3 (Jan 31, 2005)

rinehart skunk in the shade at 35 yards... that sucked


----------



## Target Tony (Mar 3, 2003)

dark targets in dark tunnels are a real pain.. 
alligators at 41 yards downhill. :thumbs_do 
all turkeys :thumbs_do 
and that rotten Rinehart coyote :thumbs_do 

Shoot Strong
Tony


----------



## Nexus6 (Jan 27, 2003)

1. All Turkeys  

2. Rhinehart's Rhino at 50 something yards and on a downhill slope. Everyone I know shot low on it. :tongue: 

3. Rhinehart's Apple Buck with EXTRA POINTS if you hit the apple and arrow in the river behind it if you miss!! Everyone had to try it...a lot of arrows floating down the riverways.  

4. Rhinehart's buck with the steel plating. If you win, you are really good or a lucky one. If you lose, you get to see what is inside your carbon arrow.


----------



## jeff 55/75 (Sep 8, 2004)

Martin cougar

We must have shot the same event that was the same animal I thought of when I first read this thread .

The skunk was a hard shot for unknown yardage .


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

IRISH_11 said:


> All rhinehart tartgets


I have to agree. The ONLY nice thing about the Rineharts is the ease of arrow pulling. They look funny, the scoring ring is sometimes hard to see except for the ones where the entire vital area is filled with masses of scoring rings and then who knows how to score the darn thing.

I would rather strain at pulling an arrow from a new McKenzie than have to try to figure out where to stick some of those Rineharts.

Automan


----------



## duckubuck (Aug 30, 2003)

The big elks 20 yards away !!!! J/K probally javalinas 35 yards away


----------



## bigmo101 (Oct 19, 2004)

Turkeys no doubt!!!!!!!


----------



## Shaman (Jun 19, 2005)

Leaning against a leaning tree (so it looks like it is climbing), with darkness in the background, up/down terrain to stand on, and at near dusk. 

Objects in the peep may be closer than they appear.


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

1. The first 4 targets on course D at Nelsonville. Dark holes in the woods while standing with the bright sun in your face. Nothing to see.

2. All rhinehart targets. 

3. Turkeys

4. Turkeys

5. Turkeys

6. Alligator

7. Turkeys


----------



## digger58 (Jul 12, 2003)

It used to be turkeys so I bought a couple, after shooting them a couple hundred times they are not so bad, I guess now it would be the gator after 40 yds I am still getting grief from that one


----------



## xring 77 (Jun 28, 2004)

I've never seen an easy turkey shot, this past weekend we shot a puking turkey in a tree at a 45 degree angle at East Huntington bow shoot. Very difficult, last weekend shot the Mckenzie gator top kill zone around 51 yds. That was a very difficult shot. Later Andy Hunnell


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

The wolverine is a tough target to lock onto. A high vital and small target. Also the target is so even colored that if it is not shot up it is hard to pick a spot. The beaver is also another which gets me. The denim dogs at 3 yards are tough especially with the micro vitals on them.


----------



## IRISH_11 (Mar 13, 2004)

HCAman said:


> Hey Irish, what is wrong with rinehart targets? I think they are the best on the market. They don't look as realistic as the Mck's but they are easier to pull and last longer???
> 
> I hat the javilena, that dang white stripe pulls me over every time... :thumbs_do
> 
> My favorite would have to be the little poo bears from rinehart. Unless they are 40 yards away.


HCAman, from a club standpoint the rhineharts are more economical. And yes they do pull easier. The kills however just don't appear to be anatomically(sp?) correct. For example there are way to many targets where you could miss the kill by 1-1/2" or less and be a five. That same shot on a real animal would lead to a nice gut pile. And yes I'm well aware everyone has to shoot the same taeget yada yada yada..... To many of their targets are dwarf size without the dwarf price! For now I'll stick with the shooter friendly McK's!


----------



## J-Daddy (Aug 7, 2003)

*Beds*

Anything bedded down....For some reason I've always had a hard time with them....At my old 3D course I use to shoot in KY they had a bedded doe at the edge of the woods, like a 30yard shot and pretty open, but there was an overgrown feild behind her...Man I almost always screwed that shot up. I was happy just to get an arrow in foam most of the time.
That dang 55 yard standing black bear in a dark tunnel with trees in front of it wasnt very easy either. 

Oh yeah, TURKEYS SUCK TOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

Rick James said:


> The puking turkey is my nemesis. I absolutely hate them. Unless they are 10 yards or closer I can't pick out the X with my binocs so I just shoot for the middle of the brown patches. I do love the mckenzie gator though, I have been to 5 shoots with them and I manage to x it 4 times and hit a 10 on the other. I love the gator!


 I have to agree the puker [turkey] is the worst target I have ever shot. explesly when you have to shoot the front side or the rear side of the darn thing.


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

*My new most difficult target*

This Rinehart bedded elk is a killer :mg: :mg: 

The target is huge, and looks heaps closer than it actually is :angry: :teeth: 

If it's out at 50 yards, with some dead ground you can easily make it out for 40 if you aren't used to the target size :embarasse


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

martincouger3 said:


> rinehart skunk in the shade at 35 yards... that sucked



It would too LOL


----------



## eric96 (Dec 13, 2004)

shermo the old dreeded bedded buck can be tough target also.


----------



## shermo (Oct 7, 2003)

eric96 said:


> shermo the old dreeded bedded buck can be tough target also.



And can haunt you for life if you are a member of the hoof club


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

Turkeys they bite!!!!  :angry: 

I am going to start taking my shotgun, Show them stupid turkeys.  :shade: 

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Magua (Jun 20, 2002)

Turkeys can definately be a pain but that Mackenzie wolverine is a killer when it's out there at the right distance. 

Anything set in a dark tunnel, is potential game breaker.


----------



## Shawangunk (May 30, 2005)

> Come to think of it, the Mckenzie alligator target sucks big time, too.


LOL! Cost me an arrow today,
It was on top of a log at 30yd. & I hit between the belly & the log..


----------



## deerhtr5 (Aug 2, 2005)

those darn crocodiles i always end up hittin em in the face(it faces tward you)


----------



## HighBow (Dec 28, 2003)

This is one tuff target to hit set at 35 yards and in a shade at that.
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=90882&stc=1

The bobcat is even harder to it.


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

*Up hill hog!*

Okay, today was my first official 3-D shoot. And, I went traditional. For some reason we decided to try for this god forsaken 30 yard uphill hog. I shot 4 arrows at that thing today and went under it every time.  After embarrissing myself. We moved to the trad marker. Wouldn't you know it. I went under it again!   I wanted to kick that thing over the hill and Tred Barta it.


----------



## fgpatton-ky (May 13, 2005)

I would say a skunk and turkys from behind and the most difficult is the javelena in shade their are so dark and you can't see the rings!


----------



## X-General (Mar 26, 2005)

*Turky!!*

At 48 yards, 20 feet below you, edge of the trees, BIG log behind, prairie winds coming up!! You want to talk about s__k!!!!!!
I hate them with a passion!!   !! :angry:


----------



## Flipper T (May 10, 2005)

Beaver on a 30-35 yard shot steep downhill sitting in front of a huge rock by the lake. Either hit or arrow broken if if higher in the water.....


----------



## Russ Koon (May 27, 2003)

Definitely the old black non-strutting turkey ("banana bird"). Followed closely by the old black standing bear. Same problems with both, but exaggerated to the extreme with the turkey. Both are very sensitive to positioning. They can be slightly turned from the intended broadside position and scoring rings move a considerable distance because of a slight rotation that's almost impossible to detect from the stake due the lack of distinguishing features on the target body. This, added to the normal difficulty in picking up the rings on a black target, and the difficulty with black targets set in the shade on a sunny day, combine to make those two my all-time least favorites. Thankfully both seem to be getting phased out at the clubs. 

Biggest problems outside those two are the turkeys generally, because every maker seems to have a different idea of the proper locations for scoring rings, and the feather details can make it very hard to pick up rings in the binoculars. 

Could be that clubs and organizations who would like to move shooters through more quickly would be well advised to select targets having scoring ring locations that are easier to see, reducing the need for binocular study time. That's the pressure that will affect change. If fewer of the difficult to read ones sell, more will be made that are easier to read.


----------

